# Getting the wedding veil to fly



## mhafweet (Apr 23, 2009)

I keep seeing amazing wedding pictures where the veil is flying, but I'm having trouble figuring out how to do it in a way that doesn't look awkward. I know sometimes it's wind, and sometimes someone/something is holding up the veil, but how can you control it other than that?

J. Garner has an amazing shot here (J. Garner Photography) Go to gallery 1, photo 3.  It blows my mind. Any theories?


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 23, 2009)

mhafweet said:


> Any theories?



Pretty cool that it's shaped like a heart.  That wasn't an accident.


I'm kind of at a loss as far as "how".  I would say it's a fan, but nothing else is affected by it (her hair, dress).

Could have been someone holding it up, followed by extensive PP.  I think the heart shape would have had to be done in PP anyway - it's too clean to be natural.

...I wish I could see that at a higher resolution.


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 23, 2009)

Simple... either thin transparent threads ($1 at the local dollar store here), large fan(s) if the wind is not helping, or something simple... someone holding the edges of the veil and just PSed out.  This is fairly easy and all 3-4 ways work.

I've seen the "tossing method" work as well, that's where the assistant kind helps it into the breeze by flipping it up, and steps back quickly... the photographer has the choice of timing it or doing rapid fire shots and keeping the one that is the best.

The gallery 1-shot3 heart/veil photo shown is likely nothing more than a little creative photoshopping (3 seconds with the liquify brush) and a strong fan placed on or near the ground... sorry to disappoint... lol


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm guessing there is a lot of Photoshop-ery on some of those photos.

I've tried it a few times.  Usually a combination of wind and someone holding/throwing it up and then snapping the shot.  It helps if you have great light and don't need to use flash because then you can shoot continuously.  I've tried it with flash and you are limited by the flash recycle speed.

I know a photographer who gets some great veil shots by getting close and using an ultra wide angle lens...among other things. nightanddayphoto.ca

You could easily practice this.  Just get yourself some veil material (toole) and have at it.


----------

